# More bulbs??????



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi !!!!!!
My question (or doubt) is simple: I have my new 21g (96l)......"*3x18w or 4x18w bulbs"???????? *. Plants......a lot: Glossostigma Elatinoides (thanks to Trebol  ), Hemianthus Micramthemoides, Rotala Green sp. and Rotundifolia, Heteranthera Zosterifolia (thanks to Xema  ),Eusterallis Stellata (3 stems only...at this moment), Cryptocoryne Wendtii and Crispulata Balansae, Eleocharis Acicularis, Hygrophyla Polysperma, Ludwigia Repens, Mycrosoryum Pteropus, Hydrocotyle Leucocephala.........
I use CO2 (of course.....more or less 30ppm......my fish will kill me!!!  ), NPK and glouconate Fe (not yet).
Opinions please?
Greetings


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

21 views and 0 answers????????????? .......................come on!!!!!!!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I am assuming these are PC bulbs?

Do you have good reflectors?

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

For a tall tank, I'd go with the 4x. A shorter tank . . .maybe the 3x, maybe the 4x. If it is possible to disable one of the bulbs in the 4x arrangement, I'd get that one, but start with only 3 bulbs. This way you can ease into the 4x setup, or back off if you can't control the algae.
What kind of bulbs? What are the tank dimensions? How much work do you want to put into this? You may want to think about going with ODNO instead of using 3 or 4 bulbs.

-Dustin


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

An 18watt bulb should be a 24" NO flourescent. Personally I would recommend using a 4 bulb setup. What are the fixtures specifications or will this be a DIY project? I see no reason not to go with the 4bulb setup. I have a 15 gallon, 24"x12" with 2x18watt NO flourescents and it is definately not much light. I don't 3x18 would be bright enough for glosso and would suggest the 4 tube fixture. 


Also, remember that many of the people on the forum are new to the hobby, reading and trying to learn but not yet comfortable answering others questions yet.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

1) Sorry but my english..............  
*Gomer wrote*:


> I am assuming these are PC bulbs?
> 
> Do you have good reflectors?
> 
> What are the tank dimensions?


2) Sorry but lighting is: *3x18w or 4x18w fluorescent tube?????????* Tank dimensions: 75cmx35cmx37cm = 29.5"x14"x14.5".
Well, the reason of this question: I will plant Glosso and Hemianthus Callicthrioides "Cuba"..............
Greetings and thanks for yours "pre-answers"


----------

